# Dissapointed.....



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 3, 2003)

I just started a new site as of yesterday. I asked for help with some of the PHP stuff, and with out Twister there would have been no replies. Is web design just that dead on Macs? I mean, I'm glad I got to learn all of the stuff I needed and my Dynamic News Solution seems to be working fairly well, I have added the ability to archive entries which I hadn't even thought about before  I started working on it. 

In other words it just seems like this forum is dead. Maybe if anyone reads this they could point me to a good web design forum. 

Anyway if you want to check out my site (it's pretty lame on the front end) you can find it here www.dekster.com

:edited for capitilization:


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry that you are upset, I don't frequent this form, and I don't know much about PHP anyway.
But, to get back on topic: if Twister was helping you, why did you need anybody else to jump in? Twister seemed perfectly capable to me...


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 3, 2003)

Eeh actually I probably didn't need any help it seems like the forum isn't too good for real time help. I was in the process of doing what he would post when I was doing it 

I just wish this forum was more popular.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah me too 
I am a web designer, but I am still getting used to OS X, so I haven't had time to load PHP or MySQL on here yet. When I do, count me a regular frequenter!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 4, 2003)

I know not of PHP code, but thank god for Dreamweaver MX I've been building my site (link below) with StyleSheets, PHP, and MySQL. 
So I would be of no help - other than recomending Dreamweaver MX.


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2003)

this forum (web works) is only about a month old - started the weekend after thanksgiving. give it time to grow. people are still discovering it. the only way to make it work is to stick with it and participate. sometimes the ability to get real time help has more to do with the difficulty of the question. even in our busiest forums, questions go unanswered for awhile because they are harder than the others.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 4, 2003)

I have to concur with Da_iMac_Daddy. I too am having a difficult time trying to figure out where some of my Web Development related postings go. (Mostly Apache config and novice PHP questions...)
Mac Community > Programming/Porting Carbon & Cocoa ?
Other > Nothing But 'Net  ?
Other > Web Works  ?
 There are really two issues:
1) Which area makes the most senst for my question
2) Which area is more likely to get me an answer

I really had to admit this, but I've simply started posting my Web Development questions to another site... mostly because thier groupings of things makes a lot more sense. 

They are better int wo ways:
1) They have front end (page design, Flash, HTML, JavaScript) seperated out from server administration and programming
2) They have PHP and Apache sections, so it is real obvious where to post my questions.



Don't get me wrong... I LOVE MacOSX.com but the truth is sometimes you need an answer more than you need a community that knows/understands you. I really don't like that on the other site I have to explain over and over again that I'm not running Apache/PHP on Intel/Linux. (They really can't answer OS X specific variations of Apache/PHP questions...)


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah I too have found a BB that answered the question I was looking for before I even had to ask.

It's down at the moment but it was at devnetwork.net


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2003)

this is interesting to me because the current divisions were developed in response to member feedback about not knowing where to post questions about these issues and the growing number of posts about them.

please tell me how we could change the descriptions to make it any clearer that  php/mysql/apache/etc as well as front end belong in web works, app developemnt belongs in programming, and client side net stuff goes in Nothing but 'Net. the whole idea was to make it easier to get help, not harder.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 4, 2003)

> php/mysql/apache/etc as well as front end belong in web works, app developemnt belongs in programming, and client side net stuff goes in Nothing but 'Net.



Say just what you did in that post ... makes perfect sense .


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *...php/mysql/apache/etc as well as front end belong in web works, app developemnt belongs in programming...*


 PHP is programming... That's exactly why I'm confused. (Unless you are trying to make some distinction between developing desktop applications vs. Web applications? IMHO the line between this is very blury...)

Why have some programming discussions in one thread and the PHP programming interminged with "configuration" types of things like Apache/mysql?


----------



## Trip (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_iMac_Daddy _
> *Is web design just that dead on Macs?*



Not on macs...just on macosx.com.


----------

